
Reddit's New Policy on “Promoting Hate Based on Identity or Vulnerability” - sncsy
https://www.reddithelp.com/en/categories/rules-reporting/account-and-community-restrictions/promoting-hate-based-identity-or
======
ThA0x2
It literally greenlights racism against Whites...

~~~
verdverm
I don't understand how they can justify support for any hateful words and
calls to action.

Maybe they forgot to post any replies that comes after the "Rule 1" because
who puts a number on a one item list?

